# Clausing Colchester 13 x 40



## Vince (Jul 17, 2014)

I am looking at a used Clausing Colchester 13 x 40 lathe. It was made by Harrison and would be the same as the M300.
The machine looks to be in good condition and appears to function properly. Price is $4000
I am also looking at a Jet GHB 1340A that is almost new, still has cosmoline on ways and other parts, and a GMC GHB 1340A that is new, $5500 and $4650 respectively.
I don't know much about the quality of Jet or GMC. Does anyone have any opinions on these machines?
I am getting tired of looking for a new/newer lathe and I want to make a decision. :whiteflag:
Any help here would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance, Vince


----------



## Cheeseking (Jul 17, 2014)

Between the two Clausing hands down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bleonard (Jul 18, 2014)

GO Colchester and don't look back
Bob


----------



## samthedog (Jul 18, 2014)

If in good shape, the Colchester all day, every day. I have a 64 model and its a great machine. Does it come with accessories?


----------



## chips&more (Jul 18, 2014)

Another big YES for the Colchester! But first, carefully look it over for any part(s) replacement. And consider that summation in your offer price. Hardinge will charge you an arm and a leg for any parts for it….Good Luck.


----------



## wa5cab (Jul 19, 2014)

chips&more (please sign all posts),

Nothing to do with Vince's decision but why Hardinge?  Doesn't Clausing still support the Colchester machines?  They do at least to some degree the older Atlas and Clausing ones.

Robert D.


----------



## Vince (Jul 19, 2014)

From what I have been told the machine is good.
I think I'm going to make a road trip Tuesday to look at it (it's about 250 miles from me).  They said it's got power so I can run it.
It does not have any accessories, as a matter of fact I will have to buy a couple of chucks for it and a tool holder.
The price I have includes them getting the chucks and tool holder but I want to verify the manufacture of the chucks. More than likely the tool holder is a phase II.
If it performs well and we can settle on a deal I will probably bring it home with me.
The seller found out I use to work for Browne & Sharpe years ago as a Field Service Rep and asked me to take a look at a machine they have so I am going to get some bartering power there, maybe.


----------

